
Ask HN: Social Network for Learning - KorfmannArno
name idea: “qanda”<p>Social network for learning or “Twitter for multiple choice questions”<p>Pre-MVP:<p>* Create multiple choice questions<p>* Presentation page for multiple choice questions<p>* Rich-text editor for multiple choice questions<p><pre><code>    * MathJax

    * Image upload
</code></pre>
* Vote question quality (like or dislike, can’t be retracted)<p>* Only logged out (no auth in Pre-MVP)<p>* Show bar chart plot of percentages of users who got it correct&#x2F;incorrect<p>* Tag questions (non-existing tags can be created on the fly)<p>MVP:<p>* Fork questions<p>* Share question on twitter<p>* User sign up<p>* Twitter OAuth<p>* Profile with bio<p>* Follow other users<p>* Feed (chronologically ordered)<p>Vison:<p>* Post type: coding challenge questions<p>* Post type: flash cards
======
KorfmannArno
[https://qandahq.herokuapp.com/](https://qandahq.herokuapp.com/)

------
KorfmannArno
[https://imgur.com/HT7ysXX](https://imgur.com/HT7ysXX)

------
KorfmannArno
I think only one correct answer should be possible, I dislike questions with
multiple correct answers.

------
KorfmannArno
sOftWarE aRchITEcTurE

`rails g scaffold questions question_text:text answer_a:string answer_b:string
answer_c:string answer_d:string like_count:integer dislike_count:integer
correct_answer:string correct_answers_received:integer
incorrect_answers_received:integer`

~~~
KorfmannArno
and + `tags:text` ofc

